# The library crabitat



## ChromeLibrarian (Jul 7, 2007)

Here's a pic of the tank I'm putting together for the kid's room at my library. No livestock in it, yet. It's still cycling. We have signs posted to let the kids know what is going on as we make changes to the tank.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

looks like a good start... now the kids will spend more time at the libraries eh?


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Looking good. I bet the kids are chomping at the bit, waiting for the crabs to get in there.


----------



## ChromeLibrarian (Jul 7, 2007)

Here's the whole tank in it's final setup...












And one of the fiddlers...


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

AWESOME tank, i really want a crab tank


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

nice setup! wht u feeding the crab?


----------



## ChromeLibrarian (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm feeding them algae wafers, the occasional shrimp pellet, and freeze dried plankton. They are scavengers.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow, that looks great! It turned out really well!


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice looking setup. Fiddler tanks are always fun. I've been debating between that or a mudskipper tank. Don't forget the touch of salt. And they will eat pretty much anything you put in there... crabs are just a weird looking shrimp... or is it the other way around lol.


----------



## ChromeLibrarian (Jul 7, 2007)

> Don't forget the touch of salt.


I keep the salinity around 1.010.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

whats the tank size?


----------



## ChromeLibrarian (Jul 7, 2007)

It's a 20 gallon.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

seems to have everything taken care of...


----------

